# Any info on boils on dogs?



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,
My friend has a 3 year old male Labradoodle - Bailey. I told her I'd submit a question to this forum as she isn't sure what to do. Bailey has a small boil on his leg. Does anyone know why dogs get these? Is it similar to what people get in that they can put antiseptic on it to make sure it doesn't get infected or does she need to get it to a vet? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If it truly is a boil, she should see the vet as the little sac needs to be excised.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with Penny & Maggies Mom.


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello - thanks for the info, however I do not understand the word 'excise' and when I looked it up (shown below), I'm sure that is not what you are referencing. Can you explain what the vet needs to do and is this something that can be done at home? Thanks again,

ex·cise1







 Audio Help /n. ˈɛk







saɪz, -saɪs; v. ˈɛk







saɪz, ɪkˈsaɪz/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[n. *ek*-sahyz, -sahys; v. *ek*-sahyz, ik-*sahyz*] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, verb, -cised, -cising. 
–noun 1.an internal tax or duty on certain commodities, as liquor or tobacco, levied on their manufacture, sale, or consumption within the country. 2.a tax levied for a license to carry on certain employments, pursue certain sports, etc. 3.British. the branch of the civil service that collects excise taxes. –verb (used with object) 4.to impose an excise on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Could it be this dog has a hot spot? You would not want to excise anything on your own. Excise to me, means to "cut" out.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I remembering wrong, or isn't a boil caused by a staph infection(atleast in humans)? If I remember it right, I think it is and I wouldn't fool with this on my own. Is it truly a boil or what, I think a vet should be consulted, the sooner the better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boils have a little sac that contains pus and dead cells. You don't want to squeeze them ( like a pimple) because the sac can burst under the skin and infect the surrounding area .To excise them means to cut them out. Doctors/vets can do this quite easily and rids the infection immediately. I would see the vet to make sure it is, for sure, a boil and not a hot spot or the beginnings of a staph infection.


----------

